# Linebreeding or Inbreeding?



## Owens01 (Apr 17, 2017)

Sorry if this has been answered before, but i could not find a whole lot of information on it. I am also new here.

I have recently adopted my first GSD and am curious to where the line should be drawn on this. I know there are different opinions out there, but i have sort of a more specific question.

My puppy is from the pair of Eagle (Male) von Reinhardt and Ada (Dam) von Gotter Schopfung. I was particularly interested in this litter because Eagle's father (Kir z Trucu) has many working titles and so does his parents and so on. Now Eagle's brother is siring (Not sure if that is how to spell it lol) a litter here soon. So that would make my puppy and this litter cousins.

Because they have the same grandfather and that line, would it be considered inbreeding or linebreeding if these two litters were to reproduce? I have read somewhere that the inbreeding coefficient on cousins is relatively low so people say it is okay. Just wanted to gauge your guys' interest and thoughts on this type of situation. Not really looking to breed or do anything like this any time soon, or even ever. Just out of curiosity i suppose. 

Again, new here. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

To over simplify it, inbreeding is generally father-daughter, mother-son, sister-brother. Line breeding is generally 3 generations and back, and if done properly it can help solidify a type or trait of dog. If done poorly and without proper consideration, it can result in serious health problems because of the increased likelihood of genetic health defects. 

Breeders who choose to line breed are generally very well versed in the lines and dogs they are dealing with for both sire and dam. They also know when it's best to start introducing different lines.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

So, your pup and his pup share one grandsire? The resultant pup from breeding the two together would be a line bred 3-3 on your pup's grandsire. 

future pup
your pup and his pup are 1
your pup's sire and dam, and his pup's sire and dam are 2
your pup's grand sires and grand dams, and his pup's grand sires and grand dams are 3. 

If the future pup is line bred 3-3 on this dog, then you really want to know what this particular dog brings to the table, and what he produces. 

Now if the dog is a full-brother then we are 3-3 on both the dog and the bitch. Not the end of the world, but you want to know what she has and what she produces as well.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Linebreeding is inbreeding. It is just a term used to describe breeding of similar ancestors that are not as close in the pedigree. It sounds better to people since people tend to associate inbreeding with incest.


----------

